# General > Recommendations >  "Brodie McHaggis and the Secret of Loch Ness"

## Ann

I am reading the above book by local author Helen Campbell and I have fallen in love with Brodie, the hero of the story! The prologue alone is intriguing...

"The haggis is an odd-looking creature. Newly born haggises, or haggisen, could be mistaken for ginger-red cotton wool balls running around on three matchsticks. Their ability to run and swim with only three legs, and use their feet as hands and fingers too, is both comical and astounding. They love to sing and their bagpipe-like wails can be heard for miles around. Seeing the haggis at work and at play is both an incredible and inspiring sight to watch.

They live in and around the heather-clad hillside of Dunroamin, preferring open spaces to forests, although they believe that the rowan tree is key to their survival. They have strong superstitions about kelpies and witches and believe people to be a wild myth from centuries ago.

Only one fearless haggis has the unusual hunger for delving into the unknown..."

Helen's descriptions are so vivid, I shall look on "haggisen" with a new respect and I don't think I could ever even think of eating one again....

I hope the above quote does not infringe any copyright rules but I'm sure Niall and Bill will keep me right on that one! I just wanted to say how much I am enjoying the book; a delightful escape from reality...

Good luck Helen, I know the book will be a success!

----------


## Brodie McHaggis

Thank you for your comments and recommendations.  There have been lots of good comments about my new book and Helen keeps getting asked when she will publish my next adventure.  Probably late summer ... depending on when I get back in touch with her.  I'm still in hiding and am frightened to come out because of the Burns Supper.  There are lots of rumours circulating where I might be and the latest is that I've been seen at John O'Groats.  Keep checking out my website www.brodiemchaggis.com for any news from me.  If anyone has any trouble getting my book, just let me know through the website.  It's been ordered by people from the US and Canada too.  I'm a bit nervous about everybody knowing about me in case they find out where I live ... here's me thinking that people didn't exist - but it looks like that you do.  I can't believe that people don't think I exist - as if!  Oops ... must go, haggis basher on the loose ... :Frown:

----------

